# Codes for Park Switch and Transmission Range Selector



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 2000 Xterra (same electronics as the 2000 Frontier).

It was throwing a *P1706 Park Neutral Position Switch (PNP Switch) Circuit Malfunction* code every once in a while.

I was not able to locate an electrical wiring diagram that indicates where the plug is in the engine bay for the PNP Switch, so I just bought another one. It turns out the plug is up in the engine bay on the Passenger's side along the firewall.

I got the old PNP Switch out by disconnecting the shifting cable, pushing the selector all the way to one side, and wiggling the part out. Similarly, the new PNP Switch went back into place by wiggling it around in the area until it seated, and then I reconnected the shifting cable to the automatic transmission.

I followed this video, but my transmission was still in the truck: 






Now, I get a new code: *P0705 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Malfunction*. The fix for P0705 is the same as for P1706, replace the PNP Switch. The switch is still good, so I know that isn't the issue.

Everything works fine (reverse lights work, engine still cranks, no irregular shifting, or delayed engagement). I just have the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) to contend with.

What do I need to do to make the code go away? Is there a special way that the PNP Switch needs to be inserted? The electrical plug-in the engine compartment is busted on the Engine Harness side, so the original PNP Switch probably wasn't even bad - just a poor connection. 

I'm hoping that someone more knowledgeable than me like smj99smj might be able to provide insight.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you replaced the PNP switch, have you adjusted it? Here's a picture of the adjustment procedure taken from the FSM:


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I have not, but I do have the service manual. 

What page did you find that on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jp2code said:


> I have not, but I do have the service manual.
> 
> What page did you find that on?


Go to the AT.PDF section; next lookup "on-vehicle service"; page down to "park/neutral position (pnp) switch adjustment". It should be on page 270.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

rogoman said:


> Go to the AT.PDF section; next lookup "on-vehicle service"; page down to "park/neutral position (pnp) switch adjustment". It should be on page 270.


Got it! Thank you very much.


----------

